# Russian tourist visa



## jackinspain (Oct 18, 2015)

Can anyone help me with obtaining a Russian visa. The web sites are too numerous and appear more like a mine field. There are quotes from 15USD to 490 Euros ,this is just for 12 days. My wife and I are 74 and do not have much knowledge of the Internet.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Regards
Jack


----------



## ChillVS (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, I assume you are Spanish from your profile? The best place to look is on official government websites for information on how to obtain this. for example Wiki offers the information you need simply search for Wiki Russia Visa

You've probably already done your journey so this is for the benefit of anyone else who might stumble on this thread.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A friend of mine went on an organized tour to St. Petersburg, and IIRC her visa (for something like 2 weeks, no more) was in the $400 range. It's not cheap to visit Russia apparently.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

